# Converting zcc files to something I can edit



## frank_bateman (Mar 5, 2021)

Hi Everyone

I was wondering if there was a way to convert zund .zcc files into something editable like an eps or dxf?
We do not have a zund machine but our cnc can read zund files. trouble is I just can't export and edit the cutpath if I need to.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Frank.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Will your design software import gcode files? If it will, you can alter the file extension and import the file. You might have to do some minor edits with notepad but that might be a possibility if it will.

You can also edit it in notepad depending on what the project is. Sounds like it is a 2D project so would be editable if you understand gcode and how it works. That is how gcode used to be written, using a word processor.


----------



## frank_bateman (Mar 5, 2021)

MEBCWD said:


> Will your design software import gcode files? If it will, you can alter the file extension and import the file. You might have to do some minor edits with notepad but that might be a possibility if it will.
> 
> You can also edit it in notepad depending on what the project is. Sounds like it is a 2D project so would be editable if you understand gcode and how it works. That is how gcode used to be written, using a word processor.


 Thanks Mike, I think that is heading in the right direction for what I am trying to achieve. Basically my printer rip outputs various cut formats, but the zund zcc format is the only one my Chinese cnc machine will understand. This is fine until I need to do some edits to the vector path. I did notice the zcc format has human readable xml code which can be edited as you say. I could not see much of a relationship with this zcc format and Gcode. The syntax looks quite different. I'm sue I can find a way to convert the code as it is just xml. I'll see if I find a solution.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Geofront (Jul 20, 2021)

I have actually tried to edit it in notepad. However, the changes do not get saved, and I do not understand why. So, is there any other way to convert this kind of file into something that I can edit? I have browsed a lot of websites to find a proper answer to these questions. However, nothing really worked out, and that annoys me very much. I have tried to use a unique soft that allows me to edit that file. But when I finished editing it, the anti-virus told me that this file is damaged. I even tried to send it to a friend via a portal for secure file sharing. The outlet did not allow him to open it as it is damaged.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Geofront said:


> However, the changes do not get saved, and I do not understand why.


How are you trying to save the file? Is it open in another application, as well? Open the file in Notepad, make your changes, hit CTRL+S or File/Save and close. Your changes should be saved. If that doesn't work then right click in a folder, create a new text document, type something in and save it. If that saves then all should be good.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Geofront


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Geofront said:


> I have actually tried to edit it in notepad. However, the changes do not get saved, and I do not understand why. So, is there any other way to convert this kind of file into something that I can edit?


Welcome to the forum.

Also, check to find what folder you have as the default to save Notepad files?


----------

